# Help Please..only 7 days to decided



## spaggsuk (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi there,

First time on this site so please be gentle

Ok..I have been offered two teaching -jobs this week. One job is in Abu Dhabi and the other in Qatar. Both offer the same financial package and I have done my reserach, and they seem to be the favoured British schools in their respected country.

My situation is that I got divorced last year, so looking to make a fresh start. I am a man in his mid 40s - so Certainly not into the night club scene - but of course need things to be social to make sure I don't just wrinkle away in a lovely apartment all on my own.

I would really appreciate any advice that any of you have from either a personal experience or from any other sources. I currently live in the UK!

Many thanks for your help...sorry -I have only 7 days to decide which job!


----------



## anne86 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi, i think abudhabi might be a better option becoz qatar is too small and boring as i have heard from my friends who shifted there.. Also the benifit if u select abudhabi is tat u can visit dubai amd many more places if u get bored or just to explore...


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Definitely Abu Dhabi. I know singles who have lived in Qatar and they say it is a good place to save money but the social life is non-existent.


----------



## Ivelhurst (Dec 23, 2012)

Abu Dhabi - no brainer!!


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes I agree, Qatar v Abu Dhabi.... definitely Abu Dhabi!

Good luck!


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

spaggsuk said:


> Hi there,
> 
> First time on this site so please be gentle
> 
> ...


Abu Dhabi


----------



## ezz4law (Mar 5, 2012)

anne86 said:


> Hi, i think abudhabi might be a better option becoz qatar is too small and boring as i have heard from my friends who shifted there.. Also the benifit if u select abudhabi is tat u can visit dubai amd many more places if u get bored or just to explore...



It's the fantastic Abu Dhabi


----------

